# increased cervical mucus and blighted ovum



## starnicole

so i haven't officially been diagnosed with a blighted ovum (i am almost 9wks)- have to wait till i see a gyno (tomorrow) but have had 3 scans and sac is barely growing and no sign of life inside. so basically i am waiting to miscarry. 

what i have noticed is the last wk i have had an increase in cervical fluid. am wondering if this might be the beginning. i know that an increase in cervical mucus is a sign of pregnancy but up until now it hasn't been one of mine.

just wondering if this happened to anyone resulting in a miscarriage?


----------



## nljackson

Hello, I'm sorry to hear about what you are going through..In 2007 I had a scan at 6wks...there was a sack, but no baby. I had another scan a week later..still no baby, I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum and miscarried between 8 and 9 wks. I cannot recall having the discharge, maybe this is a good sign for you...all my pregnancy symptoms were still there when I miscarried though, don't know if this will help you much, just wanted to express my sympothy and say I hope you are doing ok.....


----------



## starnicole

thanks so much. appreciate the reply. went to the dr today and he prescribed me misoprostol. he wants me to come back on monday and if the miscarriage hasn't startd by then i wil start to take it. apparently the sac has started to collapse so hopefully it will start naturally by itself.


----------



## poppy666

Im going through the same thing now i think, just had mt hcg bloods done yesterday come back 15,000 have the 2nd lot done tomorrow.

Sac had grown from last week, but dunno :shrug:

Im 6wk + at the moment n have no cramping or bleeding yet, but sure it'll come... hugs sweetie i know what your going through :hugs:


----------



## cupcakemomma

I am so sorry that you are going through this! I miscarried @ 10 weeks (blighted ovum) and didn't find out until I was 9 weeks. I had cervical discharge the whole pregnancy, as well as all the other typical pregnancy symptoms. So I don't know if this is the beginning for you or not. The first thing I noticed was all my symptoms vanished the week leading up to the m/c, and a few days before I started spotting. But every m/c is truly different with each person and pregnancy. Again, it pains me to hear that you are going through this. Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## poppy666

So sorry its painful having to go through it :hugs::hugs: Can i ask how long the bleeding goes on for if you dont mind sweetie? Im dreading it, all i did was cry all day yesterday, but having to come to turns with it, not got increased discharge yet or any pain, just the waiting game x


----------



## twinmummy06

sorry for what your going through ladies :hugs:

i had a blighted ovum discovered at 8 weeks in February. i had all pregnancy symptoms, and they continued right up until i started spotting, so im not sure if increase CM means anything really. i just woke up one morning to some very light brown spotting, i just knew something wasnt right, that awful gut feeling ya know. i spotted on and off brown for a few days, hospital fobbed me off until the red blood started. i knew 100% my dates so when they saw only a sac i knew what it was.

Poppy sorry if any of this is TMI - i spotted brown from 26th Feb until like the 2nd of March when the heavy red started, i was bleeding heavily until my D and C on the 10th as my body just wouldnt let go of the sac :nope: but i had already passed huge palm sized clots, with cramps which started a few days after the red began


----------



## nljackson

twinmummy06 I also had the large blood clots...sorry if TMI but when my miscarraige started I had no spotting or warnings I started clotting from the very beginning...it started at 1:00a.m. I went to the hospital and the told the doctor " I tought I was having a miscarriage" as I walked down the hall instead of being rolled it was so embarrassing I left trails wherever I walked :(. they did a pelvic exam and sent me home and told me to go see my doctor the next morning. I did go see him at 8:00a.m he told me they had to do a D&C immediately because I had already lost so much blood and that anymore and I would have the potential to bleed to death. I couldn't believe the hospital let me leave in this condition I passes enormous clots the entire time. 

Although I've had friends whose only lasted a few days maybe a week and was not heavier than a normal period it all just depends on your body.


----------



## nljackson

If you fill up more than 1 pad in one hour seek medical attention...that is what they told me...I don't want anyone getting seriously injured when it's preventable


----------



## twinmummy06

i too bled heavy but there was numerous times, especially when passing the huge clots that i would stand up and the blood was just running down my legs, it was embarrassing! thankfully it only happened at home and once getting out of the car, in our driveway, PHEW!

they say dont come to the hospital unless you fill up a pad an hour, but i never filled that (i was bleeding heavier than a period but not a pad an hour) and it turned out i was just bleeding constantly because my body was trying to expel the sac that just wasnt going to happen on its own. 
i still did not feel comfortable bleeding like that for like 8 days, i probably should have sought help after the cramps/contractions stopped IMO. 

definately seek help if you feel its not progressing as extensive blood loss and infection is possible xxx


----------

